# An interesting problem I ran into today



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.. sit back and relax.. cuase this is a good one.. so today i was putting my window up and down all day cuase it was beautiful out...and for those of you who have power windows.. probably have done this before.. if your putting ur window up and you dont' let go as soon as it close what happens.. nothing..
i find out today that when closing my windows.. that if i hold it longer .. the car will die. my MAF voltage jumps up to almost 2v.. at idle.and the car dumps fuel. i know im not crazy.. but i played with this for an hour.. and i found that if i held the button up when the window was up.. or the reverse of that.. that cars idle will drop. and will die unless you rev it.. and if you do rev it.. the car sputters.. and you can smell fuel. ... why on earth is this happeing. the power windows are aftermarket.. and are connect directly to the battery so that i can use them even if the car is off.
any ideas?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

if the motor is alrdy up, ur just draining power is my guess....that being drawing energy, and it not being used, and just grounding = small loss in electrical power ?

I know if I do the same with my car, if i'm at a stop light....the idle will drop then come back to normal idle....but that of course, I think is cause it cuts that out, yours being aftermarket...maybe its just drawing power, and doesnt cut out.

But i have noticed the same thing ..as far as a drop in idle, if you hold it down, or up, and its alrdy completely up/down .

But not enough to kill the engine ....I'd check ur normal things, plug & gapping, and electrical system.....I wouldnt think it'd kill your idle and have as much of an adverse affect.

Mine just drops 100-150 rpms, then comes back up to normal, even if i keep holding it....its just that intial window shuw, extra power draw that does it for me .....but then again, im A/T


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

it never happened before..i relocated the battery to the trunk..my plugs are gapped at 0.025 becuase i am running the Hotshot turbo setup. now sometimes when i come to a complete stop... the car will die..and i'll have to start it up again. its strange.. it never happened before.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd recheck your timing, and your entire electrical/ground system.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like the aftermarket motors are pulling a lot of current. The stock motors will cause the lights to dim and you can notice the strain on the alt. if you hold the switch up or down once the windows have stopped. Quite simply, don't do it. 

Not sure why the car is dying, perhaps the idle is set low or the alt. is having problems...


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Sounds like the aftermarket motors are pulling a lot of current. The stock motors will cause the lights to dim and you can notice the strain on the alt. if you hold the switch up or down once the windows have stopped. Quite simply, don't do it.
> 
> Not sure why the car is dying, perhaps the idle is set low or the alt. is having problems...


well last week.i didn't have this problem.. i redid the IC piping wit new couplers and i pulled all the fuel parts out for the new rail upgrade.. but as you know wes the rail didn't fit.. and u were right it was a b13.....(yeah yeah ur always right ) so i just put everything back the way it was.. and it started doin this. my plugs are black and very sooty..i cleaned the maf sensor thinking maybe that would help.. when boosting the car runs fine.. but if you brake hard.. the car will die.or sometimes when you stop at a light.. it just die. and when you start it up.. it'll idle crazy.. MAFV jumps up to 2.00..funny thing is when i mess with the window switches.. like i said.. i can actually make the car die if i hold it down long enough.. the idle drops.. vac drops.. and MAF v jumps up... its weird..the only thing i did was relocate the bat to the trunk. but im still getting a good 14v and i extended the wires of the maf so it could reach the design.. with 18 gauge wire.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

make sure the MAF ground is good, along with the grounds to the window motors too.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
Where do you get 12 volt power from for your power windows and/or ecu?
Maybe you are maxing a factory fuse
Dedicated 12v power lines is what we use for any car audio setup (less noise, usw)
Hope this helps


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

velardejose said:


> Hi
> Where do you get 12 volt power from for your power windows and/or ecu?
> Maybe you are maxing a factory fuse
> Dedicated 12v power lines is what we use for any car audio setup (less noise, usw)
> Hope this helps



i have teh power coming directly off the battery.. i did this.. cuase i wanted power windows at all times.. not just when the car was on.


----------

